# Heel lift vs Too Narrow boot choice



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

After having tried loads of boots of the correct Mondo size over the past couple of years (previous to that was always riding too large), I've found I end up with the following choice

1: Burton boots that are the right length and width, but with poor heel grip. J bars don't help as they are not in the right place for me

2: Thirty Two boots with good heel grip and length, but too narrow and cut off circulation on my feet. This is after heat mold

If I invest in seeing a good boot fitter, which boots should I take along? The Burton or the Thirty-Two? Basically which issue is more fixable?

I do plan to see podiatrist as well, but just wanted advice re the boot fitting itself

Cheers, Barry


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Good bootfitter can fix either, adding material is always easier than taking away in these cases. Which two models specifically?

That said, you say many have been tried on, with your issues my next go to's are usually either Ride or DC.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Cheers Kevin, I've owned Ion and AMB from Burton, and tried Lashed XLT, TM-2 and TM-3 from Thirty-Two.

Will see if I can try the others you suggested, if not will get some fitting done on another pair of Burtons


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In that stiffness range look for the Judge and Fuse.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Cheers. Not much DC and Ride boot choice in UK in my size, but will look around for them before I go back to Burton


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

bazman said:


> 1: Burton boots that are the right length and width, but with poor heel grip. J bars don't help as they are not in the right place for me
> 
> 2: Thirty Two boots with good heel grip and length, but too narrow and cut off circulation on my feet. This is after heat mold


Might be worth trying the Thirty Two liners in the Burton shells if you haven't already.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bazman said:


> After having tried loads of boots of the correct Mondo size over the past couple of years (previous to that was always riding too large), I've found I end up with the following choice
> 
> 1: Burton boots that are the right length and width, but with poor heel grip. J bars don't help as they are not in the right place for me
> 
> ...


Hey Baz,

Please remind us of your barefoot length and width measurements for both feet and let us know the models and sizes that you have been riding. 

STOKED!


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Radialhead said:


> Might be worth trying the Thirty Two liners in the Burton shells if you haven't already.


Yeah I did try that actually. I could get rid of the width issue with TM-2 liner in old Burton shell, but the TM-2 liner digs into my heels and causes a lot of pain.

With the TM-3 shells, I don't get any heel pain, and the grip is still good, but couldn't solve the width issue as the liners don't stretch. They are covered in a stiffer material


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Please remind us of your barefoot length and width measurements for both feet and let us know the models and sizes that you have been riding.


Cheers Wired. I have kept good records over the last couple of years for boots that I have owned or ordered online, so here goes....

Left foot: 265 x 96mm (2nd toe longest)
Right foot: 263 x 97mm (2nd toe longest)

Boots owned:

Dec 2017: Burton AMB UK8.0 (current boots)
I did try the 7.5 before buying these, but my toes were badly crushed. In the 8.0 my toes were pushing firmly but after break in are now still touching the end at all times, but without pain. Heel hold not great though once the liners have warmed up, and the j-bars are not in the right place for me. I would also prefer something a bit stiffer

Jan 2017: Burton Ion UK8.5
Felt comfortable at the beginning, although with heel lift. Once they packed out the heel lift got worse. Prob too big

Other boots I have tried on at home for extended periods:

Dec 2018: Thirty Two TM-3 UK7.5 - too tight in width, toes crushed
Nov 2018: Thirty Two TM-2 UK7.5 - too tight in width, hurt heels
Dec 2017: Burton AMB UK7.5 - toes crushed, heel lift
Jan 2017: Thirty Two Lashed XLT UK 8.5 - crushed top of feet
Jan 2017: Thirty Two TM-2 UK8.0 - crushed toes

Have also tried loads of other boots in shops, but don't have a record of those

Cheers, Baz


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

for heel lift the nitro selects are pretty good. have not tried boots for 2 years now, but if i had to buy again i'd be going for talons or malamutes as the nitro tls lacing system is shit.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bazman said:


> Cheers Wired. I have kept good records over the last couple of years for boots that I have owned or ordered online, so here goes....
> 
> Left foot: 265 x 96mm (2nd toe longest)
> Right foot: 263 x 97mm (2nd toe longest)
> ...


Hi Baz,

Please post up barefoot images of your measurements being taken. You are an easy Mondopoint 265 (7.5 UK, 8.5 US) at a "normal" D width. Let's get a look at those doggies and see if we are missing something. 

One note: The UK conversion in boots tends to vary a lot. Please let me know that the Mondo size is 265. A picture of the size label in the boots will be helpful. 

STOKED!


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> One note: The UK conversion in boots tends to vary a lot. Please let me know that the Mondo size is 265. A picture of the size label in the boots will be helpful.
> STOKED!


Update:
I tried on some more boots on the weekend, and Adidas seem to be the ones! Wide enough for me, and good heel grip. There is some slight pressure on top of my foot from the tongue, but don't think its enough to worry about

I initially tried the UK7.5 Adidas, but toes were crushed. Then tried UK8 which are perfect, and I then spotted the Mondo size in them is 265 which is exactly my size so all good

My current Burton AMB UK8 are a Mondo 270, so technically half a size too big, but the UK7.5 crushed my toes badly so no good at all.

Cheers all for the tips - will get them on the indoor slope in a few days


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bazman said:


> Update:
> I tried on some more boots on the weekend, and Adidas seem to be the ones! Wide enough for me, and good heel grip. There is some slight pressure on top of my foot from the tongue, but don't think its enough to worry about
> 
> I initially tried the UK7.5 Adidas, but toes were crushed.  Then tried UK8 which are perfect, and I then spotted the Mondo size in them is 265 which is exactly my size so all good
> ...


Hi Baz,

Stoked that you are now in your Mondo size. That will align the structure of the boot to the structures of your foot. Almost all fit issues can be resolved by getting in the correct Mondopoint size and the correct width.


----------

